# hilfe für anfänger



## linuxluder (1 Dezember 2006)

hi,

ich bin ein relativer neuling in sachen sps. ich nutze die cpu312, auf pg-seite step 7 light.
ich möchte eine warmwasser-pumpe steuern, und zwar zeit-abhängig.
ich habe viel begriffe über die systemuhr gesammelt: OB10, SFC 1 READ_CLK,... 
Nur habe ich nun keine ahnung wie ich das nun umsetze, dass der ausgang 2.3 z.b. von 16:30 - 16:45 kommt, und dann z.b. von 20:00-21:00
ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte

vielen dank, jo


----------



## Merlin115 (1 Dezember 2006)

Hi

gib mal hier im forum unter suche "cpu zeit"ein.

Da sollteste einiges finden. 

Kannst nämlich die uhr von deiner cpu nehmen und dann ein bit kommen lassen wenn die Zeit da ist.

Merlin


----------



## linuxluder (1 Dezember 2006)

*danke*

hi,

ich werde mal schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme.
vielen dank einstweilen

gruß jo


----------



## Antonio (1 Dezember 2006)

Habe ich vor ein paar Tagen schon reingestellt, ich erspar dir aber das suchen

Die Uhrzeit ist dann eine ganz gewöhnliche Variable.
Denke nur daran, wenn du vergleichst, solltest du die Millisekunden vernachlässigen, könnte sonst schwierigkeiten bereiten


----------



## linuxluder (2 Dezember 2006)

*Danke 2 Antonio*

vielen dank Antonio,

werde dein tut probieren.

danke, jo


----------



## linuxluder (2 Dezember 2006)

*frage to antonio oder andere ;-)*

hi antonio,

du hast im fc10, netzwerk 2 stehen
fc3(aus IEC bibliothek)
kannst du mir bitte erklären, was damit gemeint ist?
danke jo


----------



## Antonio (3 Dezember 2006)

dass dieser FC aus eiener Bibliothek geladen werden muss. In diesen Fall ist es die IEC-Bibliothek. Das Selbe gilt für die anderen FCs auch.


----------



## linuxluder (3 Dezember 2006)

danke, aber wie gesagt, ich bin totaler anfänger in sachen step7,
wie funktioniert das mit diesen iec-bibliotheken, ich nutze step 7 light

danke, jo


----------



## Antonio (3 Dezember 2006)

Step 7 light? noch nie mit gearbeitet.
Aber es müsste genau so sein wie bei der professional sein.
Du öffnest den Katalog, woraus du auch deine Ganzen verknüpfungen einfügst...
Weiter runter gibts dann die Bibliotheken.
Falls das Step 7 light anders ist, solltest du eine blick in die Hilfe werfen


----------



## linuxluder (3 Dezember 2006)

hi antonio

ich habe die bibliothek gefunden und die bausteine eingefügt. vielen dank erstmal.
habe den fc10 abgetippt, wie von dir beschrieben. nur leider kann ich ihn al EINZIGEN nicht zur cpu übertragen.
fehler: W: (D280) Fehler bei der Übersetzung eines Bausteine in S7-300 CPU: FC10

zudem ist mir noch folgendes aufgefallen: die bausteine fc3, 6, 7 und 8 konnte ich ganz aus der bibliothek in mein projekt kopieren.

mache ich das mit den bausteinen sfc0 und 1, dann tauchen sie in meinem "programm" nicht auf.

würdest du mich bitte nochmal unterstützen?

vielen dank, jo


----------



## linuxluder (3 Dezember 2006)

sorry, weitere frage...

habe in den ob1 call fc 10 eingegeben.
jetzt will er was mitgegegeben haben:
uhr_stellen:= ???
datum_stellen:= ???

wie soll ich da vorgehen?

danke dir, jo


----------



## Antonio (3 Dezember 2006)

Hast du denn auch den Db91 estellt und übertragen?
Dieser Fehlercode an sich sagt mir so aus dem Kopf nichts. Und auch so verstehe ich nicht wo die Bausteine bleiben.
versuch es etwas konkreter zu erklären.


----------



## Antonio (3 Dezember 2006)

vergiss den letzeten eintrag...
du muss nur zwei boolschen variablen auswählen...
wenn diese  true sind dann werden ist_Uhrzeit/Ist Datum überschrieben. Siehe DB91 da sind nähmlich soll und Istwerte. Diese Funktion ist mit eingebunden falls eine korrektur von Datum und uhrzeit notwendig ist. Falls du das anders lösen möchtest nimm dann zwei nicht benutzte merker.


----------



## linuxluder (4 Dezember 2006)

hi,

danke wiederum.
so ich habe nun bei call fc10 beliebige merker übergeben, m100.0 und 100.1

leider kann ich den fc 10 immer noch nicht übertragen.

---

zu den sfc0 und 1: also, in der bibliothek habe ich doch verschiedenste "fertige" bausteine. von dort aus habe ich die fc3, 6, 7 und 8 ein mein projekt kopiert, sie erscheinen jetzt bei den anderen bausteinen, also bei ob1, f11, db91 und was ich eben sonst noch habe.

nur leider lassen sich sfc0 und 1 nicht zu meinem projekt kopieren, das schnall ich nicht.

danke im voraus, jo


----------



## linuxluder (4 Dezember 2006)

noch mal,

die sache mit sfc0 und sfc1 habe ich geklärt. :-D 

aber den fc10 kriege ich einfach nicht zur sps


----------



## Ralle (4 Dezember 2006)

Im FC10 wird u.a. M255.0 verwendet.
Lt. Siemens-Datenblatt kann die normale 312 nur bis M127.7 adressieren, also mußt du diese Merker umverdrahten. Darauf bezieht sich die Fehlermeldung, wenn du den FC10 in die CPU laden willst.


----------



## linuxluder (4 Dezember 2006)

hi zusammen,

danke für eure bisherigen tipps,

ich habe also den fc10 mit fast allen seinen netzwerken wie beschrieben zur sps gebracht. ich kann mit hilfe von "beobachten" die aktuelle uhrzeit mitverfolgen.
nun bitte verzeiht mir meine frage: wie mach ich es nun, dass ich von 18:05 bis 18:20 und von 19:30-2:15 z.b. den ausgang a0.2 bekommen, also wo hinterlege ich meine schaltpunkte und wie vergleiche ich sie.

mögen für viele von euch dumme fragen sein, aber wie gesagt, ich bin eben ein totaler anfänger.

vielen herzlichen dank

jo

mail: rebound3 (at) gmx.de


----------



## Ralle (4 Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mir mal das gepostete Beispiel angesehen. Die Out-Zeit liegt als TOD (TIME_OF_DAY) vor.

Lt. Siemens-Hilfe



> Datentyp    Länge (Bit)    Format
> TIME_OF_DAYoder TOD    32    Tageszeit in Stunden:Minuten:Sekunden.Millisekunden
> Beispiele für das Format (oberer und unterer Grenzwert)
> 
> ...


Also würde ich mal versuchen, die Start- und Stopzeit für einen Ausgang ebenfalls im TOD-Format abzuspeichern (Eingaben über ein OP?) und dann ganz normal mit zwei Vergleichern arbeiten. Wenn Istzeit > Startzeit und < Stopzeit, dann Ausgang --> = 1 . Zeiten, die über Mitternacht gehen muß man gesondert behandeln, da hier der Vergleicher so nicht funktioniert!


----------



## Antonio (4 Dezember 2006)

Sorry linuxuser aber wir scheinen komplett ander Tagesabläufe zu haben,daher meine späte Antwort.
Weitere Einschaltzeitpunkte müsstest du dann daraus herleiten können.
so könnte es aussehen:

[FONT=&quot]U([/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]L  db91.dbd8  // Ist _Uhrzeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]L 18:05:00.0//Einschaltuhrzeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]>=D    //Wert auf  grösser  Gleich  vergleichen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]U[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]U([/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]L  db91.dbd8  // Ist _Uhrzeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]L 18:20:00.0//Ausschaltuhrzeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]<=D    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wert auf  Kleiner  Gleich  vergleichen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=a0.2[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dein VKE wäre dann von 18:05 bis 18:20 =1[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2006)

Aber nicht verzweifeln, du mußt

L     TOD#18:20:0.0 

schreiben, sonst streikt der Step7-Editor :-D.


----------



## linuxluder (5 Dezember 2006)

so jungs, erstmal vielen dank, ihr habt mich wirklich vorangebracht, vor allem antonio, aber auch ralle.

1.
ich bekomme eigentlich jetzt das erwünschte, aber mit dem baustein fc10 habe ich immer noch probleme. durch verschiedene versionen habe ich herausgefunden dass der fehler bei mir im netzwerk 3 steckt. ich habe alles durchgeackert, ist 1:1 wie in dem pdf von dir,antonio. aber er machts eben nicht?!?! wie kann ich das lösen?

2. antonio schreibt bei nw1: wahlweise kann man nur uhrzeit oder datum verändern. wie kann ich das verstehen?

wiedermal danke, jo


----------



## linuxluder (5 Dezember 2006)

OK, sorry, habe eine posting von ralle nicht beachtet, habe im fc10 die merker anders gesetzt, eben "unter" der höchstanzahl, jetzt gehts  
ist ja wie weihnachten.

danke


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2006)

hab mich gar nicht getraut wegen der Merker nochmal nachzuhaken.


----------



## Antonio (5 Dezember 2006)

Wenn das Ergebniss Stimmt, ist es dann auch egal.
Freut mich für dich das es nun Funktioniert

Ciao 

Antonio


----------



## maxi (6 Dezember 2006)

Huhu,
wegen dem s7-lite.

Das ist nicht wirklich  dolle.

Aber bevor du dir jetzt als privater Lernender und nicht gewerblicher für Zuhause illegal bei Emule oder Usenet etc. ein Programm wie zum Beispiel Step7 V5.4 oder Step 7 Proffessional 2006 und einen Aktivierungskey, was du vorher auf Viren untersuchst, downloadest. Gar noch WinCC WinCCflex und Protool etc. dazu.
Ist das s7-Lite doch besser.


----------



## linuxluder (6 Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen,

1.
also wie gesagt, jetzt läuft das ganze, außer dass eben nicht das datum einstellen kann, wäre nochmals für hilfe dankbar.

2. zur sache mit step7 light.
gibts ein möglichkleit, ganz legal eine "echte" step7 version mit authorisierung zu erhalten und ebenso eine visualisierung?
ich nutze das ganze ausschließlich PRIVAT, abgesehen davon würde mir bei meinem kenntnisstand (vgl. meine letzten postings) kein mensch was dafür bezahlen, dass ich lediglich eure tipps und anleitungen umsetze.  

danke, jo


----------



## maxi (6 Dezember 2006)

Ruf bei Siemens mal an und sag du benötigst eine Studenten Version.
Die können da mal so oder so reagieren. Je nachdem wen du dort erwischst.


----------



## Antonio (6 Dezember 2006)

linuxluder schrieb:


> sorry, weitere frage...
> 
> jetzt will er was mitgegegeben haben:
> uhr_stellen:= ???
> ...



Wenn du im DB91 bei solldatum, dein "Wunschdatum" eingibst, dann musst du nur den Merker den du auf "datum_stellen" beschaltet hast kurz auf 1 zu setzen dann wird soll_datum=ist_datum


----------



## zin (20 April 2010)

*Int nach WORD*

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es tut mir leid, das ich hier in eine Leiche Poste. Aber das Bespiel von Antonio enthält tatsächlich einen Fehler. und ich weiß nicht weiter.
Es geht um den RET_VAL:=" vom SFC0, welcher als Int ausgegeben wird und sich in der DB auf WORD bezieht. Wer kann mir helfen? 




> 1.
> ich bekomme eigentlich jetzt das erwünschte, aber mit dem baustein fc10 habe ich immer noch probleme. durch verschiedene versionen habe ich herausgefunden dass der fehler bei mir im netzwerk 3 steckt. ich habe alles durchgeackert, ist 1:1 wie in dem pdf von dir,antonio. aber er machts eben nicht?!?! wie kann ich das lösen?


----------



## bike (20 April 2010)

Was hindert dich daran in dem DB von Word auf INT umzuschreiben?
Wenn du es auf INT umschreibst hast du lediglich das Problem, dass die Anzeige im DB nicht zu den Fehlercodes von der Step7 Hilfe passen.
Du kannst auch eine temp variable als INT definieren, diese an den Baustein anschließen und in einem neuen Netzwerk die tem Variable den DB moven. 

bike

P.S: Ich lese auch bei 1000 "!" nicht schneller


----------



## Antonio (21 April 2010)

das Problem habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden...
bitte genauer  erleutern


----------



## zin (26 April 2010)

*Int nach WORD*

hi Antonio!

Im Netzwerk 3 für aus der Bibliothek der SFC0 eingebunden. Ich benutze Step 7 5.4

Und wenn man alles genau abtippt, erhalte ich einen Syntaxfehler : "Aktualdatentyp WORD passt nicht zu formalen Typ int". und das in der Zeile RET_VAL

Ich hab zwar gelesen das man das mit einem MOVE befehl umwandeln kann, leider find ich in der AWL Hilfe keine Informationen dazu. Ich bedank mich schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## vierlagig (26 April 2010)

zin schrieb:


> Und wenn man alles genau abtippt, erhalte ich einen Syntaxfehler : "Aktualdatentyp WORD passt nicht zu formalen Typ int". und das in der Zeile RET_VAL



symbolische Programmierung
in der Symboltabelle den Typ von MW x auf INT setzen
fertig.


----------



## Heinrich3343 (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo Antonio,
habe mich riesig über die Beispiel.PDF gefreut und sogleich begonnen die Deklaration haargenau abzuschreiben. Aber die Freude
währte nicht lange. Die vorletze Zeile "RETURN" habe ich mit "INT" ergänzen können,aber die letzte Zeile "RET_VAL hat die Annahme
jeglicher TYP-Angaben verweigert. Somit konnte dieser Abschnitt nicht einmal gespeichert werden. ??? Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Gruß Heinrich3343


----------



## bike (3 Februar 2012)

Heinrich3343 schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> habe mich riesig über die Beispiel.PDF gefreut und sogleich begonnen die Deklaration haargenau abzuschreiben. Aber die Freude
> währte nicht lange. Die vorletze Zeile "RETURN" habe ich mit "INT" ergänzen können,aber die letzte Zeile "RET_VAL hat die Annahme
> jeglicher TYP-Angaben verweigert. Somit konnte dieser Abschnitt nicht einmal gespeichert werden. ??? Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
> ...



Wenn du im Forum fragst, macht es Sinn, dein Programmcode bekannt  zu machen
 Und nicht auf einen alten Threat ohne zusätzliche Informationen aufsetzen, das kommt nicht so echt gut



bike


----------



## 190B (3 Februar 2012)

Siehe Beitrag #4 in diesem Thread (Beispiel.pdf).


----------



## 190B (3 Februar 2012)

Heinrich3343 schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> habe mich riesig über die Beispiel.PDF gefreut und sogleich begonnen die Deklaration haargenau abzuschreiben. Aber die Freude
> währte nicht lange. Die vorletze Zeile "RETURN" habe ich mit "INT" ergänzen können,aber die letzte Zeile "RET_VAL hat die Annahme
> jeglicher TYP-Angaben verweigert. Somit konnte dieser Abschnitt nicht einmal gespeichert werden. ??? Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
> ...



Hallo Heinrich3343,
die Anagbe "RETURN" darfst Du nicht bearbeiten, sie ist eine Bereichsangabe bei der Schnittstellenbeschreibung der FC. Du mußst bei der Schnittstellenbeschreibung des FB's bei RETURN und RET_VAL nichts machen.


----------



## 190B (3 Februar 2012)

Ich habe mal einen leeren FC10 angelegt (siehe Anhang).

Wenn Du jetzt die PDF mit der Schnittstellenbeschreibung in der PDF vergleichst, siehst Du, daß dann nur die Bereiche beim Erstellen vorgegeben werden (in der PDF die grau hinterlegten Zeilen). Du mußt nur das Ergänzen, was zusätzlich in der PDF steht, außer bei RETURN, da wird RET_VAL schon von STEP7 vorgegeben.


----------



## Heinrich3343 (4 Februar 2012)

Habe nun versucht das Deklarationsfenster so hin zu kriegen, wie inder Miniaturansicht dargestellt.--- ohne Erfolg----
das Problem ist, das kein Returnzweig in meinem FC vorhanden ist. Liegt e an meiner Software (Basis V3.1) oder 
an der HardwareKonfiguration (CPU 313, 1AD02-0AD02-0AB0)? 

Gruss Heinrich3343


----------



## Cane (10 Februar 2012)

*ich habe mal eine Frage*

Ich habe mal eine dumme Frage. Wahrscheinlich wurde sie auch schon mal gestellt. 
Gibt es Step 7 Lite auch als 64 Bit version? 
Ich kenne mich mit Step7 gar nicht aus und wollte deswegen Zuhause auf meinem Laptop mit Step 7 üben. 
Ich wollte die Version Step 7 Lite v3.0 sp4 installieren, dieses klappt aber mit Windows 7 64 bit nicht. 
Gibt es eine alternative um mit Step 7 zu üben?
Gibt es eine andere kostenlose Version? 

Gruss Cane


----------

